

Stop Robot Abuse - joering2
http://stoprobotabuse.com/

======
dbof
I like to see these projects come to life. For years, I have had the feeling
that progress had slowed down a lot after the boom of smartphones, but seeing
what is coming from the robotics and AI field, I get very excited about the
future.

------
psybermancer
I've been watching some of these projects for a while now. They are cool but
the four-legged ones always creep me out slightly..

------
phren0logy
Humorous, but the most eye-catching think was the modern take on the blink
tag. How's that for retro?

------
vortico
"Add this to your robots.txt" :=)

